# Eclipse - Fehlermeldung bei JavaFX-Projekt "java.lang.module.FindException: Module javafx.controls not found"



## marlem (21. Jan 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe https://adoptopenjdk.net installiert.
Eclipse Version: 2020-09 (4.17.0).
Im Eclipse Marketplace e(fx)clipse 3.6.0 installiert.
Wenn ich versuche meinen Texteditor zu starten den ich mit JavaFX entwickelt habe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
> java.lang.module.FindException: Module javafx.controls not found



*Frage 1:* Was muss ich tun, damit die Fehlermeldung verschwindet?

*Frage 2:* Muss ich außerhalb von Eclipse noch was installieren, damit ich meinen Texteditor auch ohne Eclipse starten kann?


----------



## mrBrown (21. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich habe https://adoptopenjdk.net installiert.


Im anderen Thread hast du das jdk 14 für Ubuntu installiert, nicht das von AdoptOpenJDK, und es gibt auch nicht "das eine" AdoptOpenJDK, sondern unzählige Versionen, wichtig wäre für uns mindestens die Java-Version...



marlem hat gesagt.:


> *Frage 1:* Was muss ich tun, damit die Fehlermeldung verschwindet?
> 
> *Frage 2:* Muss ich außerhalb von Eclipse noch was installieren, damit ich meinen Texteditor auch ohne Eclipse starten kann?


Nutzt du Maven oder Gradle? Oder "nur" Eclipse?


----------



## marlem (21. Jan 2021)

Ich habe in *Windows 10* https://adoptopenjdk.net installiert.
java version "1.8.0_281"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_281-b09)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.281-b09, mixed mode)
Ich nutze *kein* Maven, *kein* Gradle, sondern *nur* Eclipse.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in *Windows 10* https://adoptopenjdk.net installiert.
> java version "1.8.0_281"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_281-b09)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.281-b09, mixed mode)


Man kann https://adoptopenjdk.net nicht installieren. Das ist eine Website. Man kann sich auf dieser Website etwas herunterladen und dies dann installieren. Aber man kann keine Website installieren.

Und 1.8.0_281-b09 gibts bei AdoptOpenJDK nicht, du hast also irgendwas anderes installiert oder zwar ein JDK von AdoptOpenJDK, nutzt es aber nicht.


----------



## marlem (22. Jan 2021)

Ich habe in Windows 10 den JDK AdoptOpenJDK mit Hotspot 15.0.1.9 (64bit) installiert.
Die Java-Version die er anzeigt ist von der JRE 8 Update 281 (64bit) die ich installieren mußte, 
damit meine Software Freemind läuft. 
Ich habe Eclipse Version: 2020-09 (4.17.0) installiert.
Im Eclipse Marketplace habe ich e(fx)clipse 3.6.0 installiert.

Wenn ich versuche meinen Texteditor zu starten den ich mit JavaFX entwickelt habe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
> java.lang.module.FindException: Module javafx.controls not found


*Frage 1:* Was muss ich tun, damit die Fehlermeldung verschwindet?

*Frage 2:* Muss ich außerhalb von Eclipse noch was installieren, damit ich meinen Texteditor auch ohne Eclipse starten kann?


----------



## kneitzel (22. Jan 2021)

Wenn Du javaFX nutzen willst, dann folge bitte den Anweisungen direkt auf https://openjfx.io/openjfx-docs/

Da finden sich auch alle Einstellungen, die Du durchführen musst. Ich selbst würde Dir generell empfehlen, entweder auf Maven oder Gradle tzu setzen. Dann wird die Konfiguration zu einem Kinderspiel und dank einer einfachen, kleinen Textdatei ist es trivial, Fehler zu finden oder etwas hier im Forum zu zeigen ... Oder Du nutzt ein OpenJDK, welches JavaFX mit enthält. bell-sw.com oder Azul.com wären da zu als Möglichkeiten zu nennen. Aber bitte darauf achten, dass das "Full JDK" (bell-sw) oder "JDK FX" (azul) herunter geladen wird ... Dann hast Du das JavaFX mit im JDK integriert und das setzen von Modul-Path und co ist nicht mehr notwendig.

In der guten Dokumentation finden sich aber alle Schritte mit Installation JavaFX SDK, setzen des Modulpfades und so weiter ... und es gibt auch einen Bereich, der zeigt, wie alles in Eclipse eingestellt wird ...


----------



## marlem (22. Jan 2021)

Vielen Dank!



> Da finden sich auch alle Einstellungen, die Du durchführen musst. Ich selbst würde Dir generell empfehlen, entweder auf Maven oder Gradle tzu setzen.


Nachdem ich letztes Jahr auf Udemy die Programmiersprache Python gelernt habe und ich mit Python meinen großen Traum verwirklichen kann: *barrierefreie Software zu entwickeln die auf allen Betriebssystemen läuft*, ist die Begeisterung für Java nicht mehr so groß wie früher.
Da aber mein Ziel als Unternehmer ist, dass Software grundsätzlich barrierefrei entwickelt wird und nach wie vor die Programmiersprache Java sehr weit verbreitet ist, muss ich bei Java am Ball bleiben.
*Barrierefreie Software *kann mit der *Programmiersprache Java nur* mit *Swing*, *SWT* (Eclipse ist in SWT entwickelt und Screenreadertauglich) und *JavaFX* entwickelt werden. Mit Maven oder Gradle kann ich keine barrierefreie Software entwickeln. Deswegen kann ich nicht einfach umsteigen.
Da ich in einer Hochschule in der ich Lehrbeauftragter zum Thema "Barrierefreiheit in der Informatik" bin, einen Kurzvortrag über *barrierefreie* *Softwareentwicklung mit JavaFX* halte, habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass ich mich 2-4 Tage intensiv mit Java und JavaFX beschäftige.


----------



## kneitzel (22. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Mit Maven oder Gradle kann ich keine barrierefreie Software entwickeln.


Ok, das glaube ich Dir.


marlem hat gesagt.:


> Da ich in einer Hochschule in der ich Lehrbeauftragter zum Thema "Barrierefreiheit in der Informatik" bin, einen Kurzvortrag über barrierefreie Softwareentwicklung halte, habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass ich mich 2-4 Tage intensiv mit Java und JavaFX beschäftige.


Bitte beschäftige Dich auch etwas mit den Dingen, die Dir als Hilfe genannt werden. Sonst leidet Dein Ansehen massiv an dieser Hochschule.

Aber ist schon super. Wenn man Güter transportieren will, dann braucht man einen LKW (ggf. mit Anhänger/Auflieger). Bitte sieh mir nach, dass ich da jetzt aus dem stehgreif keine gute Liste bringe, aber vom Prinzip her hast Du etwas gesagt wie:
Ich kann Güter mit Sattelschleppern mit Auflieger, LKWs mit ladefläche, Tanklastwagen, .... transportieren. Mit Verbrennungsmotoren kann ICH keine Güter transportieren.
Ja, das glaubt dir dann bestimmt auch jeder. Du hast halt keinen LKW Führerschein, keine Ahnung von LKWs und so weiter ....

Also wenn Dir Gradle oder Maven genannt werden, dann schau es dir doch wenigstens mal an. Wenn Dir ein Link gegeben wird, dann schau es Dir doch mal an! Dann hättest Du auch direkt gesehen, dass da die ersten Haupt Topics sind Run HelloWorld with ...
- JavaFX --> Modulpfad setzen und all sowas - was ich auch etwas erwähnt habe
- Maven --> Ohh ... Maven scheint da irgendwie rein zu spielen ...
- Gradle --> Ohh .. Gradle scheint da auch irgendwie rein zu spielen ...

Maven und Gradle sind Build-Tools.
Also wenn Du Güter transportieren willst und dazu LKWs verwenden willst, dann sollte der LKW auch irgend einen Motor haben. Das kann einfach die IDE sein (Das ist toll, da sind dann Leute, die schieben Dich, oder Seilzüge oder so ... Aber Dein "Personen schieben mich" LKW sieht alt aus, wenn ich eine Seilzuganlage habe und umgekehrt) Du kannst aber auch einen Motor verwenden. Da gibt es dann Verbrennungsmotoren, Elektromotoren, .... Das sind dann tolle Lösungen, denn da ist es egal, ob ich lauter Personen habe, die meinen LKW schieben wollen oder eien Seilzuganlage oder was auch immer: Der LKW fährt!
Und wenn der LKW nicht fährt, dann kann ich ihn in die Werkstatt geben und die können schauen, warum er nicht fährt. Das bringt aber nichts, wenn der nur geschoben wird (Die Werkstatt muss erst einmal drauf kommen, dass da 3/4 der Leute Urlaub haben oder krank sind - da klappt das Schieben dann nicht mehr!) oder dass die Seilzuganlage falsch bedient wurde (Das sieht man am LKW auch nicht!)

Also ganz anschaulich - vielleicht willst Du Dich etwas intensiver mit einem Thema beschäftigen, ehe Du einen Vortrag darüber hältst.


----------



## marlem (22. Jan 2021)

> Also ganz anschaulich - vielleicht willst Du Dich etwas intensiver mit einem Thema beschäftigen, ehe Du einen Vortrag darüber hältst.


Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn Forenmitglieder die Profile von anderen Forenmitgliedern lesen und falls da ein Link auf eine Unternehmenswebseite gibt, da mal drauf klicken.
Mit Gradle werde ich mich mit Sicherheit noch beschäftigen, weil das mir im Android Studio ständig über den Weg läuft und ich dieses Jahr die Grundzüge der App-Entwicklung für Android und IOS lernen möchte, damit ich barrierefreie Apps entwickeln kann.


----------



## kneitzel (22. Jan 2021)

Sorry, aber ich kann Dir hier nicht wirklich folgen!

Du hast auf Deine Problematik einen sehr guten Hinweis bekommen, denn die verlinkte Seite beschreibt Schritt für Schritt wirklich alles!

Du hast Dir - wie Deine Reaktion klar zeigt - den von mir gebrachten Link nicht einmal angesehen. Hättest Du etwas Zeit mit dem Link zugebracht, dann hättest Du deine Probleme evtl. schon lösen können und auf jeden Fall hättest Du schon an Hand der Überschriften der einzelnen Seiten dort erkannt, dass Maven und Gradle nichts wäre, was JavaFX ersetzen würde oder sollte...

Und natürlich muss man nicht von allem Ahnung haben. Aber wenn man Aussagen macht, dann sollte man von dem, was man sagt, Ahnung haben.
Und Deine Aussage


> Mit Maven oder Gradle kann ich keine barrierefreie Software entwickeln.


ist so als Aussage bestimmt erst einmal richtig (das muss man Dir glauben - was Du kannst oder nicht kannst, kann ich nicht sagen), aber der Satz meint ja eigentlich, dass man mit Maven / Gradle keine barrierefreie Software entwickeln kann...
Und diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch.

Niemand erwartet, dass Du von allen Dingen Ahnung hast. Auch ich nicht. Auch Fehler kann man gerne machen. Aber wenn man einen Vortrag über ein Thema hält, dann sollten Aussagen korrekt sein. Also entweder nicht treffen oder vorab verifizieren. Und ja - du hast nie behauptet, dass Du diese Aussage so in deinem Vortrag bringen möchtest....

Was aber ich zumindest erwarte: *Wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme, Dir zu Deinem Problem eine Antwort zu schreiben, dann solltest Du Dir wenigstens die paar Minuten Zeit nehmen, einem Link, der angeblich Anweisungen zu javafx enthält, also das Vorgehen beschreibt, zu folgen und Dir den Inhalt anzusehen. *Denn das ist ganz offensichtlich nicht passiert und das rechne ich Dir sehr negativ an. (Und da ändert auch irgend ein Profil nichts dran!)


----------



## marlem (22. Jan 2021)

Grundsätzlich habe ich viele gute Hinweise bekommen, sonst würde ich nicht hier immer wieder herkommen, wenn ich mit Java Probleme habe!

wegen diesem Satz:


> Sonst leidet Dein Ansehen massiv an dieser Hochschule.


Habe ich Dir eine Privatnachricht geschickt, weil ich das nicht öffentlich Diskutieren wollte.
Da du Dich aber weigerst darüber nachzudenken jetzt doch öffentlich.
Wenn ein Hochschulprofessor mir die Hausaufgabe gibt ich soll JavaFX lernen weil er sich einen Kurzvortrag wünsch über barrierefreie Softwareentwicklung mit JavaFX, möchte der Hochschulprofessor nicht, dass ich in diesem Vortrag über Maven oder Gradle berichte, sondern ich bekomme vom Hochschulprofessor nur dann Geld, wenn mein Vortrag den Inhalt hat den er mir aufgetragen hat. Wenn ich statt über barrierefreie Softwareentwicklung mit JavaFX über Maven und Gradle berichte, bekomme ich kein Geld!
So funktioniert das Leben eines selbstständigen, er beschäftigt sich zunächst mal nur mit den Themen für die er von einem Kunde Geld bekommt.

Ich werde mich jetzt ab 15 Uhr nicht mehr mit Java beschäftigen, sondern mit einer *Webseite* einer Bürgerstiftung in meinem Wohnort, weil wenn ich die heute *barrierefrei* mache, dann bekomme ich Geld!


----------



## LimDul (22. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Grundsätzlich habe ich viele gute Hinweise bekommen, sonst würde ich nicht hier immer wieder herkommen, wenn ich mit Java Probleme habe!
> 
> wegen diesem Satz:
> 
> ...


Aber um auszuprobieren, wie eine JavaFX Anwendung ohne Eclipse läuft ist nun mal Maven/Gradle das Tool der Wahl.
Du stellst dich ja auch nicht hin und sagst "Mit Eclipse beschäftige ich mich nicht, ich will mich nur mit JavaFX beschäftigen"


----------



## kneitzel (22. Jan 2021)

Generell kannst Du machen, was Du willst. Es ist mir komplett egal, welchen Weg Du gehst und wie Du diese gehst.

Ich habe Dich auf eine sehr gute Dokumentation hingewiesen - da sind 3 verschiedene Wege erläutert (Ohne Buildtool, Maven und Gradle). Wie diese Wege in den drei weit verbreiteten Entwicklungsumgebungen (Eclipse, IntelliJ und Netbeans) gegangen werden können, ist ebenfalls beschrieben.

==> Damit kannst Du klar kommen. Und ich hoffe mein Hinweis, dass die einfachsten Wege der Maven und der Gradle Weg sind, ist ebenfalls gestattet. Das wirst Du ggf. bei weiteren Fehlersuchen sonst selbst merken, wenn Wir dich nach irgendwelchen IDE Settings und Bildschirmfotos fragen ... statt einfach nur "poste mal die pom.xml / build.gradle Datei" 

Ich habe sogar auf einen weiteren Weg hingewiesen: JDKs mit integriertem JavaFX. Das ist auf der genannten Webseite nicht erwähnt und das halte ich jedoch für erwähnenswert.

*Bitte: Konzentriere Dich auf die fachliche Problematik! Schau Dir den Link an, den ich in #6 gebracht habe.* Du kannst ja vielleicht einmal 5 Minuten investieren, was Gradle und Maven überhaupt sind. Aber das musst Du nicht! (Aber dann vermeide bitte Aussagen die sich auf Maven und Gradle beziehen! Wobei es mir auch egal sein kann ...) *Vielleicht probierst Du auch einfach ein JDK aus, das JavaFX enthält und die ich in #6 genannt habe.* Das könnte evtl. schnell und unkompliziert alles bei Dir (!!) zum laufen bringen für einfache Tests und Beispiele ... 

Des Weiteren tut es mir leid, dass ich Dich auf Deine falsche Aussage hin gewiesen habe. Die Zeit, die hier für sinnlose Diskussionen drauf geht, ist mir einfach zu sinnlos vergeudet. Mir ist egal, wer Dich wieso um was gebeten hat oder was in Deinem User-Profil steht oder oder oder. Das war NIE Bestandteil meiner Überlegungen und ich habe auch absolut keine Lust darüber nach zu denken, denn es spielt für mich keine Rolle! Du hast eine Problematik genannt und auf die habe ich in #6 geantwortet. #6 enthält mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten und ich denke, dass da nicht viel zu ergänzen ist - wenn doch wird das bestimmt noch der ein oder andere machen ... 

Ich wüsste nicht, was hier noch fachlich zu sagen wäre, daher bin ich hier erst einmal raus und werde versuchen auf weitere, unsachliche Aussagen von Dir nicht mehr zu antworten.


----------



## thecain (22. Jan 2021)

OT: Habe deine Website angeschaut... Warum kann mit Java Barrierefreie Software entwicklet werden aber mit Kotlin nicht?..


marlem hat gesagt.:


> So funktioniert das Leben eines selbstständigen, er beschäftigt sich zunächst mal nur mit den Themen für die er von einem Kunde Geld bekommt.


Zum Leben eines Selbständigen gehört auch sich laufend weiterzubilden und mit aktuellen Technologien vertraut zu sein...


----------



## marlem (23. Jan 2021)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> OT: Habe deine Website angeschaut... Warum kann mit Java Barrierefreie Software entwicklet werden aber mit Kotlin nicht?..
> 
> Zum Leben eines Selbständigen gehört auch sich laufend weiterzubilden und mit aktuellen Technologien vertraut zu sein...


1. wenn man nach Accessibility Kotlin googelt findet man nichts
2. Der Udemy-Dozent bei dem ich den Kotlin-Kurs gemacht habe hat auch nichts gewußt, dass mit Kotlin barrierefrei Software entwickelt werden kann

ABER, wenn man mit Kotin eine grafische Oberfläche mit JavaFX entwickelt, dann geht es.








						Barrierefreie Software mit JavaFX
					

JavaFX ist ein Framework zum Erstellen von Java-Anwendungen, die plattformunabhängig sind. Leider gibt es nur wenig Dokumentation, wie sich mit JavaFX barrierefreie Software entwickeln lässt. Zeit, dass sich das ändert.




					m.heise.de


----------



## kneitzel (23. Jan 2021)

Also geht es auch mit Kotlin. Das GUI Framework ist das entscheidende... wenn es (Deine Aussage) mit Swing, SWT und JavaFX geht, dann geht es also mit jeder Sprache, die in der JVM läuft und Zugriff auf diese Frameworks hat.

Java ist also keine Abhängigkeit. Ist ja auch logisch: es wird ja Bytecode für die JVM generiert. Und alles, was entsprechenden Bytecode erzeugen kann, ist somit tauglich.

Wobei das mit dem Bytecode auch keine wirkliche Abhängigkeit ist, denn GraalVM gibt es ja auch noch....

Also bleibt wirklich die Abhängigkeit zu Swing, SWT und JavaFX (mit allen Implementationen, unter Kotlon wäre es TornadoFX).

Hast Du denn Dein eigentliches Problem lösen können?


----------



## marlem (23. Jan 2021)

> Das GUI Framework ist das entscheidende...


Richtig. Zur Erklärung warum ich diese Formulierung gewählt habe.
Ich habe gegoogelt ob man mit C++ barrierefreie Software entwickeln kann.
Dann habe ich einen englischen Forenbeitrag gefunden in dem die Antwort war:
Nein, aber wenn man C++ und eine GUI mit Qt kombiniert, dann geht es!



> Hast Du denn Dein eigentliches Problem lösen können?


Nein, aber ich bin dabei mit einen Java-Trainer zu engagieren den ich dann bezahle!
Ich habe 2 Todos die ich mit Java unbedingt hinbekommen möchte und da ist ein Trainer die effektivste Methode um schnell zum Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## kneitzel (23. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Richtig. Zur Erklärung warum ich diese Formulierung gewählt habe.
> Ich habe gegoogelt ob man mit C++ barrierefreie Software entwickeln kann.
> Dann habe ich einen englischen Forenbeitrag gefunden in dem die Antwort war:
> Nein, aber wenn man C++ und eine GUI mit Qt kombiniert, dann geht es!


Nur ganz kurz, da ich auch mit so einer Aussage Probleme habe:
Also QT ist eine Library, die in C++ geschrieben wurde. Wenn es mit QT geht, dann geht es somit auch mit C++.
Und QT macht da ja auch nichts magisches - da wird unter dem Strich auf Möglichkeiten des Systems zurück gegriffen. Das geht generell mit C++.
Also auch Swing, SWT und JavaFX müssen ja intern irgendwie programmiert worden sein. Da wird dann ja auch letzten Endes auf C / C++ Code zurück gegriffen würde ich behaupten (ohne es kontrolliert zu haben). 

Was mir diesbezüglich etwas durch den Kopf geht: Evtl. ist die Aussage, die Du treffen willst, eher etwas wie "mit C++ ist es auf einfache Art und weise, ohne spezielle Libraries wie Qt, nicht möglich, barrierefreie Software zu entwickeln." Also nicht die generelle Möglichkeit, sondern auch der notwendige Aufwand ist wichtig. Und da wäre ich dann direkt bei Dir - da wäre dann ggf. eine generalisierte Aussage denkbar, dass man sagt: "Um barrierefreie Software (einfach) zu entwickeln ist ein geeignetes GUI Framework zu verwenden." Diese gibt es dann für diverse Sprachen wie C++ (Qt), Java (Swing?, SWT, JavaFX), .... 

Es kann also Sinn machen, Sprachen (Kotlin, C, C++, Swift, ...) und Tools (IDEs wie IntelliJ, Eclipse, .. oder Build Tools wie Gradle, Maven, Ant, ...) nicht explizit zu erwähnen und bei Aussagen dann evtl. eher Wordings etwas in die Richtung auszurichten.

Aber das ist wie gesagt nicht mein Thema und ich wollte es eigentlich nicht weiter behandeln, aber mir ist bei der Aussage jetzt bewusster geworden, was die eigentliche Aussage wohl sein dürfte. Daher einfach nur kurz noch einmal meine Gedanken dazu in der Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht irgendwie hilfreich sein könnte.



marlem hat gesagt.:


> Nein, aber ich bin dabei mit einen Java-Trainer zu engagieren den ich dann bezahle!
> Ich habe 2 Todos die ich mit Java unbedingt hinbekommen möchte und da ist ein Trainer die effektivste Methode um schnell zum Ziel zu kommen.


Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz, der Dich hoffentlich schnell zum Erfolg bringen wird.


----------



## marlem (23. Jan 2021)

> Nur ganz kurz, da ich auch mit so einer Aussage Probleme habe:
> Also QT ist eine Library, die in C++ geschrieben wurde. Wenn es mit QT geht, dann geht es somit auch mit C++.
> Und QT macht da ja auch nichts magisches - da wird unter dem Strich auf Möglichkeiten des Systems zurück gegriffen. Das geht generell mit C++.
> Also auch Swing, SWT und JavaFX müssen ja intern irgendwie programmiert worden sein. Da wird dann ja auch letzten Endes auf C / C++ Code zurück gegriffen würde ich behaupten (ohne es kontrolliert zu haben).


Warum das so ist, kann ich Dir nicht verraten.
Das es so ist habe ich aus diesem Forenbeitrag:





						Code For Accessibility Features - C++ Forum
					






					www.cplusplus.com


----------



## LimDul (23. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Warum das so ist, kann ich Dir nicht verraten.
> Das es so ist habe ich aus diesem Forenbeitrag:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - dir fehlt das Verständnis was eine Programmiersprache, was eine Bibliothek etc. ist. Du ziehst Aussagen aus dem Kontext, ohne den Kontext zu verstanden habe. Daher ist die Idee mit einem Java Trainer durchaus sinnvoll C++ als *Sprache* an sich hat keine Features für Barrierefreie Entwicklung per se. Aber das tut eigentlich keine Programmiersprache. Eine Programmiersprache dient dazu im Endeffekt Maschinencode zu produzieren. Trotzdem kann ich mit jeder Programmiersprache barriefreie Software schreiben. Ich muss halt nur ein Programm schreiben was z.B. den Lautsprecher ansteuert. Damit man aber das Rad nicht neu erfinden muss gibt es Bibliotheken, die einem viel der Arbeit abnehmen.


----------



## marlem (23. Jan 2021)

> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - dir fehlt das Verständnis was eine Programmiersprache, was eine Bibliothek etc. ist.


Ja, genau!








						Bildschirmtastatur
					

Tastatur per Maus simulieren




					www.heise.de
				



Eine Bildschirmtastatur in* Delphi*, Pascal-Code.





Ein Texteditor mit *C#* WPF









						JavaFX-Texteditor für blinde und sehbehinderte Menschen
					

Software für blinde Menschen muss bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Hier wird erklärt, wie dies mit JavaFX und Java bewerkstelligt werden kann.




					jaxenter.de
				



Ein Texteditor in *JavaFX*









						Barrierefreies Entwickeln: Marlem-Software präsentiert textbasierten PyAssistent
					

Die Barrierefreiheit in der Informatik ist um eine Komponente reicher geworden: Marlem-Software hat PyAssistent entwickelt, ein Assistenzprogramm auf Textbasis.




					www.heise.de
				











						Marlems PyAssistent: Barrierefreiheit am Computer arbeiten mit Python
					

Marlems PyAssistent: Barrierefrei am Computer mit Python. Wie funktioniert das? Das erklärt Markus Lemcke in diesem Artikel.




					entwickler.de
				



Ein Assistent in der Programmiersprache *Python*!

Also das ist grundsätzlich so, das Leute die in 4 Programmiersprachen 4 unterschiedliche Programme entwickeln können,
von denen 3 Programme auf Webseiten vorgestellt werden, von Programmiersprachen keine Ahnung haben.

Aber jetzt ist gut. Ich werde mich heute Abend hier im Forum abmelden, weil ich habe jetzt die Nase gestrichen voll!!


----------



## LimDul (23. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Also das ist grundsätzlich so, das Leute die in 4 Programmiersprachen 4 unterschiedliche Programme entwickeln können,
> von denen 3 Programme auf Webseiten vorgestellt werden, von Programmiersprachen keine Ahnung haben.


Das bestreitet ja auch keiner. Muss man ja auch nicht. JavaFX ist übrigens keine Programmiersprache sondern eine Bibliothek in der Sprache Java 

Es ist nur dann problematisch, wenn man Aussagen trifft, die schlicht falsch sind. Das kann vorkommen, aber dann sollte man nicht direkt beleidigt sein sondern versuchen das vielleicht auch mal zu verstehen und nicht abkanzeln.

*Wir* haben mehr Ahnung von Programmierung als Du
*Du* hast mehr Ahnung von Barrierefreiheit als wir.

Wenn ich mich jetzt hinstellen würde, und dir erkläre, was Barriefreiheit ist, würdest du - zu recht - mich dafür auch kritisieren, wenn ich Unfug erzähle.


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2021)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Also das ist grundsätzlich so, das Leute die in 4 Programmiersprachen 4 unterschiedliche Programme entwickeln können,
> von denen 3 Programme auf Webseiten vorgestellt werden, von Programmiersprachen keine Ahnung haben.


Wenn du als Dozent schon mal mit Studenten zu tun hattest, müsstest du doch ziemlich gut wissen, dass "Programme entwicklen" und "Ahnung von Programmiersprachen haben" nicht allzu viel miteinander zu tun haben 

(Abgesehen davon ist "Programmieren" nicht so das wichtige, sondern eher Software-Entwicklung/-Engineering – und da fällt im Java-Bereich auch sowas wie Maven und Gradle drunter. Das reine Programmieren ist ja eher nur ein Bruchteil der täglichen Arbeit.)


----------



## mrBrown (16. Mrz 2021)

Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> Ich will euch ja nicht nerven


Dann kaper' nicht irgendwelche fremden Threads!


----------

